# Motocast?



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys a friend of mine wants to get a droidx because of motocast. I told him I don't think the Dx has motocast but he insists it does. Is this true? Is it something similiar? Any feedback would be great thanks.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I believe this is what you need: http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-and-Services/Software/ci.Motorola-Media-Link-Windows-Version-US-EN.productCompatibility


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you very much. This is exactly what I showed him and he still refused to believe me. I told him I would find out straight from the horses mouth so again thank you for the help

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## hokiefan (Jun 17, 2011)

I use motocast all of the time if I am running a Gingerbread ROM. I can't seem to get it to work while running ICS though.


----------

